# how many times can you use the silicone transfer tape before you have to use a new piece?



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Just curious how many times can you use the silicone transfer tape before you have to use a new piece? Also how many cuts would you say you get out of a piece of sticky flock? I am trying to figure out a base price for customs and for regular shirts. I know my stone cost will vary but that is easier to calculate than this  
Thanks


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I get about 5 or 6 designs done with the same piece of silicone transfer tape. You can't really price the sticky flock the same way because that really depends on the size of your design.


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

Like Krystle said, you can use tape a couple times before using a new piece, I'd say maybe 3 or 4. But it will be a pain in the rear and it will get shirt material stuck to it and lose its adhesion. To ensure your work doesn't get messed up and the stones don't fall off the tape, I would just recommend using a new piece each time. Silicone tape isn't really that expensive.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I use the silicone tape 4-5 times, never have a problem with the stones falling off or messing anything up.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I think you all must be talking about a different kind of transfer tape than I use -- I can't imagine the stuff I have being used more than once. It's the transfer tape from DAS. Is that different than the silicone tape you all are using?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

leapoffaith said:


> I think you all must be talking about a different kind of transfer tape than I use -- I can't imagine the stuff I have being used more than once. It's the transfer tape from DAS. Is that different than the silicone tape you all are using?


The differences between mylar or acrylic tape and silicone tape are that silicone is much more rigid and has more tack.

I use each piece of transfer tape at least 5 times. Even when it seems like there is no stick left in it, I can always get a couple of more uses out of it!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I use to be able to use transfer tape 3-4 times but I now have DAS and there is no way I can use it more then once. I can' t pull it off smoothly enough and I get a lot of fuzzy from the material left on it. Not a complaint as it holds the stones beautifully


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Unless DAS has changed their transfer tape, I'm able to use it 3 - 4 times. Yes it gets a little fuzzy, but it still holds the stones.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks  
Stephanie you can use it after the sticky is gone? I started having loose stones at 5 so I trashed it. Maybe I should have tried a few more?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

thecameron8 said:


> Thanks
> Stephanie you can use it after the sticky is gone? I started having loose stones at 5 so I trashed it. Maybe I should have tried a few more?


Yes, even when the stick seems to be gone, I just make sure to press hard on top of the transfer tape before lifting it off of my workstation. I do have to be more careful because the stones can shift, but if I'm just making them to press onto shirts right away, I'll still use the tape. When there are a bunch of stones shifting so I'm having to adjust with tweezers, then I throw the piece away. Also, sometimes there is a little glue seepage that gets onto the transfer tape if I've pressed too long. Be careful of that because if you use the tape again, that glue will get onto the next shirt you press. Not fun. I ruined a shirt last week that way. Even though there was a tiny spot and the customer said she didn't notice, I gave her the option of either having me make a new one or knocking $10 off the price of her shirt. She chose the discount. I don't like having imperfect work out there, but it WAS barely noticeable. But I noticed it.

I digress.

Just use the tape until you're not comfortable using it anymore. It's a matter of personal preference.


----------

